# Has anyone tried making oatmeal with psyllium husk?



## Premo55 (Nov 29, 2003)

Next time you cook up your oatmeal on the stove, try throwing in two tablespoons of psyllium husk in there, and decreasing the water used by a little bit (about 1/8 of a cup less), you'll get a thick, mushy, oat pudding that's substantially better for you and a lot more satisfying...two tablespoons of psyllium husk contributes 10g of fiber, and only 2g effective carbs. Give it a try, it's even better with oat bran...Remember to throw in some cinnamon, nutmeg and Splenda too. 

Peace.


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2003)

Where do you get psyllium husk from?


----------



## kdwa1 (Nov 29, 2003)

Healthfood stores or at 1 fast400,I take it everyday and really helps the bowels.Haven't tried it with oatmeal but will give it a go tomorrow.Good idea Premo.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

Why would you want to do that?  Unless you have problems going to the bathroom, I wouldn't suggest such a thing.


----------



## kdwa1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Hi Jodi,Why not? It helps to be more regular and adds alot of bulk and fiber.My body works alot better and Iv'e been on it for years.Try it.


----------

